# Pipe holder for the car



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Do alot of my smoking in the car. Anyone have a good holder they can recommend?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I keep my leather "driving" gloves in the car, just place one palm up in the cup holder - holds the pipe perfectly while driving


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> I keep my leather "driving" gloves in the car, just place one palm up in the cup holder - holds the pipe perfectly while driving


two questions:

1. Why aren't you wearing your leather driving gloves?

2. Where do you put your beer? :rotfl:

Actaully I was thinking of something like a stand or "pipe pillow "(?) that could be taped to the dash.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> two questions:
> 
> 1. Why aren't you wearing your leather driving gloves?
> 
> ...


Only wear them in winter (no heated steering wheel) 
Beer stays between thighs (keeps the boys cool too)!
The little depression in the palm of the glove (where it sinks into the cupholder) holds any pipe perfectly, and offers some cushioning against our wonderful potholes.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I stopped smoking in the car after I burned a hole in my seat but I have thought of getting flame retardant seat covers.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

The glove/cup holder idea is a good one. I just use the recessed space between the 2 cup holders in the slide out tray in my truck.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Car Ashtray

They sell there everywhere now days so they shuld be easy to find. I use one and it works great for cigars and pipes.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Car Ashtray
> 
> They sell there everywhere now days so they shuld be easy to find. I use one and it works great for cigars and pipes.


I have one of those too that I use for cigars...very handy.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

My truck has a bench seat. Picked up a center organizer at a discount auto parts store with cup holders and a lidded storage compartment. The cup holder holds a pipe nicely. The car ashtray Sturg linked would fit in a cup holder it appears. Keep a supply of pipe cleaners and tobacco in the storage compartment.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Always get ashes all over the passenger seat.
Always!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Car Ashtray
> 
> They sell there everywhere now days so they shuld be easy to find. I use one and it works great for cigars and pipes.


thanks for the tip...I have seen these.

The glove idea also gave me an idea to make a heat resistant bean bag using somthing fine that will conform to the pipe and hold it in the cup holder.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Decatur Car Boy Pipe Holder

Shows up on eBay now and again.

Here is the latest (scroll for the pics):
Vintage Car Boy Pipe Holder, Decatur Industries, RARE - eBay (item 230351929421 end time Jun-30-09 17:34:49 PDT)


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

dajones said:


> Decatur Car Boy Pipe Holder
> 
> Shows up on eBay now and again.
> 
> ...


Now I could make one of them... wouldnt bee too tuff...


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting, may not be the best for bent stems.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

When I drive in my five speed WRX, I keep my pipe in my mouth until it goes out. I then I put in on a small shelf below the ashtry, where ashes spill out. It is really a trick, relighting a pipe in a 5-speed. I have pissed off a few drivers at stoplights while I light and or relight my pipe.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

DSturg369 said:


> Car Ashtray
> 
> They sell there everywhere now days so they shuld be easy to find. I use one and it works great for cigars and pipes.


I have one of these too. It gets the job done for pipes or cigars. And they are cheap.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now this is a real MAN......... Pipe, and Leather Gloves.......... I bet he has a beard and a .357 Mag under the seat!



RJpuffs said:


> I keep my leather "driving" gloves in the car, just place one palm up in the cup holder - holds the pipe perfectly while driving


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> Now this is a real MAN......... Pipe, and Leather Gloves.......... I bet he has a beard and a .357 Mag under the seat!


Hey this is New York, we keep the weapons on the dashboard where other drivers can see 'em and stay outta my way :banana:

Beards are flammable, as I discovered in times past. Pipe friendly clean shaven snout for me.


----------



## lpped (May 21, 2010)

afilter said:


> Do alot of my smoking in the car. Anyone have a good holder they can recommend?


That something that can use as a phone holder and also allow you smoking will fits you. You can buy a car Ashtray with phone holder from Sourcingmap or eBay.*
*:kev:


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Simple enough to make a holder. get some glove leather sew it into a pouch pillow. Fill 3/4 wiith rice, seal end.

Basically ypu have made a bean bag rest for yout pipe


----------

